
CryptoZombies: Learn to Code Ethereum DApps by Building Your Own Game - jatsign
https://cryptozombies.io/
======
kanwisher
Hey I'm one of the devs, I'm curious if anyone on HN is building stuff on
Solidity or wants to ?

------
aliendoodledog
I like the graphics, really approachable

